# FS: Discus Pairs



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

All pairs are sold....


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, spectacular fish. That scorpion make in particular


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

nice rommel! is that scorpion pair new? didnt see them last time. would you sell the scorpion male and BD female?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

FishFreaks said:


> nice rommel! is that scorpion pair new? didnt see them last time. would you sell the scorpion male and BD female?


Sorry! I can't break the pairs.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice discus Mello........he keeps his discus health in excellent conditions and highly recommenced.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Nice discus Mello........he keeps his discus health in excellent conditions and highly recommenced.


Thanks Francis! How are your fish?


----------



## Proud Pastry (Oct 30, 2012)

Such beautiful fish~ I love Discus 
If I had the tank I wanted, and the money, I'd totally buy them 
I hope they find a good home soon!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Mello.........8 discus in 120 gallons and 5 discus in a 55 gallons for them to pair up.



MELLO said:


> Thanks Francis! How are your fish?


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

I have seen these 2 pairs 2 times at Mello house. They are very beautiful and quality. He keep them in excellent condition, so great chance for whom will take them. Do you want to change to other strains Mello? How is your Powarski?


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Great looking fish, your water looks nice and clean. good luck on the sale


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Rommel - I think Francis' fish need to watch your fish for awhile to help them figure out what they should be doing  Very pretty flat fish; good luck with the sale.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I got all males lol.......hehehhe.



Chappy said:


> Hey, Rommel - I think Francis' fish need to watch your fish for awhile to help them figure out what they should be doing  Very pretty flat fish; good luck with the sale.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Just click to see Video of Blue Diamond pair with Fry.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> I think I got all males lol.......hehehhe.


Just wait Francis.. When they start spawning you wouldn't know what to do


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

@ Shelley: Pretty sure Francis knows what to do..


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

FishFreaks said:


> nice rommel! is that scorpion pair new? didnt see them last time. would you sell the scorpion male and BD female?


Kevin it was at the bottom tank you we're to busy checking the Piwows when you where here..:bigsmile:


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

MELLO said:


> Kevin it was at the bottom tank you we're to busy checking the Piwows when you where here..:bigsmile:


haha ya thats forsure!


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Mello I was curious what the sort of offspring your scorpions produce.....scorpions and diamonds? Any turquoise in there?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Most likely scorpions and diamonds.. But you never know what other offsprings can come out with all the crosses they do to develop a strain.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

I am just curious as i have a stardust / scorpion pair that produced 3 different types of offspring - diamonds, stardust and ones that I thought were scorpion, but they actually look a little more like turquoise now, however they have broken up dots instead of lines across their body, kind of like a scribbelt...


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a *Proven pair *with frys attaching to the parents......thanks Mello for the video.



MELLO said:


> Just click to see Video of Blue Diamond pair with Fry.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Scorpion pair on Hold!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Blue diamond pair still available!!! I'll throw in a 20 gallon heater and sponge filter with them.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Everyone seen the discus in person except me.......when can I come to view them?.....I'm drooling now.....me just a discus hobbyist.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Yes, even I had seen these giantic pair of beautiful discus.  Truly awesome--big, round and thick. 
You have no idea how tempting this is. 
If only I had more room and time...


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold!!!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Scorpion pair back for sale.
> Plus new pricing need to clear them out.
> $600 for both big pair
> $375 for blue diamond pair
> $275 for the scorpion pair


Great prices. It's tempting now that I have got rid of a few more discus and changed to a bare bottom tank


----------



## kalifornia (Dec 7, 2010)

Would having both pairs in one tank cause an issue ? 
FYI 72 gallon bow front planted tank


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

kalifornia said:


> Would having both pairs in one tank cause an issue ?
> FYI 72 gallon bow front planted tank


Depends. If they are in spawning mode a pair can be aggressive and territorial.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Recent Video







[/URL]


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Mello, how many times successful fry the BD have before and how old are they ?
Thanks

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

They had succesfully raised fry 3 times. The only reason i haven't breed them more than that due to space. For those who had been here knows I can only breed one pair at a time. I dont have a fishroom or garage. I keep all my discus in the kitchen lol..thats true! I have 7-8 pairs back then and I want to try to breed every single one. Age? I don't exactly know. Guessing 28 -30 months. Under my care about a year.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Video fixed


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

All pairs are Soldd!!!


----------

